# Sixers extend contracts of Tony DiLeo and Courtney Witte..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA - The Philadelphia 76ers gave senior vice president/assistant general manager Tony DiLeo and player personnel director Courtney Witte multiyear contract extensions Monday.
> 
> "During my time here, I've had a chance to see firsthand the work ethic, time and dedication both Tony and Courtney have invested in this organization," president and general manager Ed Stefanski said. "I'm not only confident and comfortable that their experience and knowledge will continue to be invaluable assets, but I look forward to working with them as we collectively pursue our goal of bringing a championship to Philadelphia."


LINK

This is one of those moves that don't mean as much to the fans as they do to the organization. Witte and DiLeo have been with the franchise for a long time (11 and 19 years respectively) so this move helps provide some stability under Stefanski. We'll see how it works out in the offseason.


----------

